
Pantai Remis Landslide - andybak
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pantai_Remis_landslide
======
Nextgrid
Direct link to video:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Ma0SVjMHA](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=H6Ma0SVjMHA)

------
lqet
Watch the video until the end. It seems a bit boring even after the landslide
has started, but seeing the _entire P̶a̶c̶i̶f̶i̶c̶ Indian Ocean_ linger at the
top of that last bit of land, waiting to plunge into the open space, was
fascinating.

~~~
wenc
A sight to behold. I’ve been to that area and I believe it was the Straits of
Malacca, which is connected to the Indian Ocean rather than to the Pacific.
Not quite an ocean but still awe inspiring to see the massive power that water
has.

------
QUFB
And the Wikideletionists have flagged it already (not already I suppose, the
article is 11 years old)!

~~~
_4s1k
That was me. I don't consider myself a deletionist, but this seemed like a
pretty egregious example of something that does not meet the bar for having
its own page.

I might be wrong :). You can go ahead and disagree with the proposed deletion;
it's Wikipedia. I can assure you I am a very light editor. If there is a
cabal, I am not a member.

~~~
valuearb
Why would anyone think this way?

~~~
rsync
Because the more inclusionary wikipedia is, the less rare and valuable it is
to be a wikipedia contributor and/or editor.

Imagine if _everyone_ was allowed to write a factual, well-formed, properly
cited article ?

~~~
_4s1k
Sorry, what? I made the comment above precisely to highlight the fact that the
proposal was made by me, some random person, and it can easily be disputed by
you, some random person, because everyone can (and should!) edit Wikipedia.

Your sarcasm is really quite hurtful.

~~~
rsync
OK. Zero interest in arguing about inclusionism for the hundredth time so I'll
take your word for it that you mean well and I wish you good luck.

Changing subjects:

How does one change the username their HN posts are made by, after the fact ?
That's a neat trick ...

~~~
QUFB
That is an awesome trick, please let us know how! The account was created
hours after the comments, and the comments no longer appear in the original
commenter history.

------
edge17
That was incredible to watch. I'm assuming that whole edifice collapsed due to
the impact from the mining, right?

~~~
carapace
Yes, it collapsed because the miners dug a huge hole right next to the ocean.

What's _really_ crazy is that the Red Sea might have formed in a single event
like this one but thousands of times bigger!

I can't find a link now but, uh,

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bab-el-
Mandeb#History](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bab-el-Mandeb#History)

> Paleo-environmental and tectonic events in the Miocene epoch created the
> Danakil Isthmus, a land bridge forming a broad connection between Yemen and
> Ethiopia. During the last 100,000 years eustatic sea level fluctuations have
> led to alternate opening and closing of the straits.

~~~
brazzy
Looks like you haven't heard about this:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zanclean_flood](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zanclean_flood)

~~~
carapace
OMG!

------
codezero
Would love to see someone apply one of those neural network upscalers to see
this in 4K :)

------
foota
Anyone know where specifically this happened? In the form of a Google maps
link, preferably.

~~~
atlasinlove
In Malaysia links in the wiki.

~~~
foota
I was thinking more specifically, I wanted to look at the cove formed:)

